# Low Country Boil with Lobster?



## BrazenAmateur (Jul 9, 2007)

I was debating doing a "low country boil" (i.e. crab boil) with lobster tails.

My only concern is whether or not the Old Bay will completely overpower the lobster.  Do you all think I'm nuts, should I just stick with shrimp, or would this be a nice way to "class up" a casual favorite?


----------



## keltin (Jul 9, 2007)

That’s a might pricey boil you’re doing there! But, back when I lived on the Gulf Coast (Mobile, AL), I had some friends that did do a Lobster boil. It’s really, really good. The trick is, like shrimp, you don’t want to boil the lobster tails too long as they can toughen up. Crab and Crawfish you can boil for quite a while, but shrimp and Lobster tails don’t’ take as long. With the shorter boil time, the seasonings don’t over-power the lobster meat and it really is good……especially with some melted butter and garlic sauce on the side.

If you’ve got two pots for boiling (we always used outdoor cookers for this, so you would need two), then consider a “Corn Boil” to compliment the Lobster. 

2 heads Cabbage (chopped coarsely)
10-14 ears of frozen corn (fresh takes longer)
3 pounds small red potatoes
2 large onions (cut into rings)
1 pound baby carrots
2 smoked Sausages (cut into medallions)
Salt and Pepper to taste

In a large pot, combine all ingredients and then add enough water to just reach the top of the food. Bring to a boil, cover, and continue to boil for 45 minutes.

This produces a LOT of food. It’s great to have disposable bowls to spoon the veggie mixture into and then top each bowl with one ear of corn. It’s definitely a “hands on” dish. It’s a nice veggie side to the high-end lobster.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 9, 2007)

My knee jerk reaction is that it might not work as well as you hope.

But then again I have been known to be wrong (really? Yep, you just haven't been on this forum long enough to know.  Had you fifty posts you would ignore everything I said).

If you think this might work I would try it with one lobster tail and give it a go. As an experiment.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2007)

IMO Old Bay would majorly detract from the taste of the lobster.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 10, 2007)

I have to agree with AuntDot & Jennyema on this one.

While distinctive, lobster definitely has a milder & easily overpowered flavor - unlike shrimp & crab.  I think the spicy boils (which I do love) are much better suited to shrimp & blue-claw crab than lobster & king crab, etc.

As far as cooking method, I think that lobster tails are better broiled than boiled.  The meat toughens quickly & is easier to keep an eye on under a broiler than in a pot of boiling water.  But this just might be personal preference on my part.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 10, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> IMO Old Bay would majorly detract from the taste of the lobster.


I heartily agree.  and I also think it detracts from the taste of crab!


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2007)

Stick to doing lobster the traditional New England way. Boil it or steam it in seawater (or salted water, or even plain water). There is a reason it is done this way in the areas that eat the most lobster.


----------

